# Orient Accuracy



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I may have mentioned that I got this watch a week ago:

























'Hacking' is a bit hard to get just right with all that backwards pressure stuff, but I managed to set it to -10 secs against the time standard. One week of wearing later and it is -12 seconds. That is ridiculous - 2 seconds loss in a week! Anyone else found these to be so accurate?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

quoll said:


> I may have mentioned that I got this watch a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the Citizen and Orient watches I have owned, all 5 of them, have been really accurate.

Who needs to spend Â£1000s to get accuracy, just get a Orient.

You're watch is a lovely example, particularly the day window at 12.

Nice one.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

quoll said:


> I may have mentioned that I got this watch a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the Citizen and Orient watches I have owned, all 5 of them, have been really accurate.

Who needs to spend Â£1000s to get accuracy, just get a Orient.

You're watch is a lovely example, particularly the day window at 12.

Nice one.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

flippin' eck qoull, that's really nice, i only have one orient (not really struck on the massive emblems on the dial), it's a 200m divers, from memory, that one too is very accurate.

john









ps, if you ever decide to let this 'un go, drop me a pm please


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice watch quoll ..Yes I concur







my one and only Orient is very accurate within a second or two a day and no regulation was required


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am a bit impressed. This is easily the most accurate mechanical watch 'out of the box' I have ever had, regardless of cost.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed, having good luck with my divers day/date too


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got half a dozen Orients. Whilst I haven't actually timed them, they are all certainly in the one minute a week or less class. Now I know that this will upset (I nearly said 'wind up'







....) the Seiko guys but I can tell you that the more modestly priced Orients are a lot better than the watches fitted with the Seiko 7S26 movement.

Unfortunately a lot more of you are catching onto the sheer value for money of Orients and are snapping them up - so the prices are rising







....... I want you all to stop buying them until I tell you it's OK. Got that??

Rob


----------

